# ATV commercial pay rate?



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The guy who I plow for asked me if I would also use my Honda atv and plow for some work at the malls. I said sure, but he doesn't know how much to charge the customer for it. He knows how to price a loader or skid steer, but not sure on an atv. It would be used for pedestrian areas of the mall and tow a spreader for salt/sand.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

they can really be a time saver; it can get lots of areas you can't reach with a truck or skidsteer. 
I would go 30% less than whats charged for a skidsteer..... around here in ohio I wouldn't charge any less than $45 an hour


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

yardsmith;653252 said:


> they can really be a time saver; it can get lots of areas you can't reach with a truck or skidsteer.
> I would go 30% less than whats charged for a skidsteer..... around here in ohio I wouldn't charge any less than $45 an hour


We get $40 per hour wet (they pay fuel) and cash under the table so a good$.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Those were the numbers I was thinking. Thanks guys.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

theres a guy on another forum that said he charges 65 an hour. he got flamed pretty bad needlees to say lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That sounds like a bit much.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Banksy;654171 said:


> That sounds like a bit much.


I don't rent mine out but I figured with me operating it or one of my guys I make 75 to 80 an hour with it...now mind you thats my driveways, sidewalks, and small commercial lot I used it for.....I think if I rented it out I would ask at least 50 an hour here...it does 3 times the work of a sidewalk crew in the same time. I think that would be worth it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Why do have a plow on the 2004 Honda 350 Rancher 4x4 and not the 2001 Arctic Cat 500 4x4? The 2001 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 would work great with a 60'' plow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mercer_me;654464 said:


> Why do have a plow on the 2004 Honda 350 Rancher 4x4 and not the 2001 Arctic Cat 500 4x4? The 2001 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 would work great with a 60'' plow.


The 50'' blade is just a tad small for the Cat unless I add wings. I'd like to get a blade for it and have two quad plows ready. The Honda pushes great though. I need to put a rubber cutting on it. The big pedestrian common places it would plow have stone work and cement. I hate to scrape all that up.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i like to get $50/hour


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

I know a guy around here that is getting 45


----------



## Rubberducky700 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im in Nebraska and I charge $40 to my apartment complex lots or other commercial jobs. Probably a little cheap to some but how I figured my cost was what trucks were charging and cut it in half as I estimate I probably will take twice is long as a truck with a plow. Does anyone object to that?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm getting close to $100 an hour after I figure my time spent on the job. I have all residentials that pay very well to have their driveway opened up. I charge anywhere from $35-$85 depending on the size of the driveway. The $35 drive takes less then 15 minutes to clear the drive and walkways. The $85 one takes me less then a 1/2hr!


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

I get $10 for shoveling a 20 ft driveway.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sportsman500??;923834 said:


> I get $10 for shoveling a 20 ft driveway.


That's making money right there.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Ayy... I can't bring my lawn mower w/plow everywhere.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

In Maryland Brickman gets $87 straight pay and $95 premium (after 7pm Fri.-4am Mon.) Pretty good money huh?


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ive done some work for brickman this year aswell. For atvs they pay 50-60 per hour. they usually dont care if you have a spreader or not. Brickman seems kinda cheap. Other places are offering 60 without a spreader and 65-70 with a spreader and plow. As far as that premium pay stuff. Never heard of that before. The only thing that changes pay rates is the equip you have.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

what part of maryland do you work for with brickman?????



triadpm;924574 said:


> In Maryland Brickman gets $87 straight pay and $95 premium (after 7pm Fri.-4am Mon.) Pretty good money huh?


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont work for Brickman that is what they charge....their customer. That is in Frederick


----------



## HotRod55 (Nov 1, 2009)

i get $65 a hour while on the 4 wheeler. but the one account that i use the wheeler the most on only takes me about a hour to do the job


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

First time as Atv snow plower, just landed today a driveway/home business for $100/plow &salting ($75 for just salting). Plow and salting will be around 45min. to complete, just salting 15 min. Driveway 140x12


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

30 driveways, route completed in 6.5 hrs.= $2,400. I am fortunate to plow in a golf course development with multi-million dollar homes and with them, money is no object. My moto is, charge em what they can afford payup . This is my 11th year plowing these driveways and have never once had a complain for what I charge. This includes plowing and salting anything 2" or more.

I suggest to anyone with a 4 wheeler, buy a trailer and go find the big homes, hopefully a develpment with alot of big homes. Knock on doors and get your foot in the door. If you do a good job and always there on time, more jobs from neighbors and their neighbors will follow.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i get $30-$45 per plow. about 15min-1/2hr worth of work. iv got 3 homes i plow at 1", 10 homes i plow at 2" and 1 i plow at 6" and a few here and there they call as needed. some evon pay extra on top. and most pay cash.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Chuck, that is good money especially if it is in you neighborhood. I have to travel about 40 min. to get to my route.


----------



## superrman77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Pa Pa Dragger;978754 said:


> Chuck, that is good money especially if it is in you neighborhood. I have to travel about 40 min. to get to my route.


What kind of salter on your rig is that Pa? It looks kind of like an old deer feeder. I need something like that.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Superman, it is a SpinTech atv spreader. They hookup to any 2" reciever. http://www.spintechspreaders.com/products/profile/100-lb-broadcast-spreader


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I put a bid in with the city for 09/10 winter, 3 machines advalable 24/7 at $45 per hour and lost out. Guess I will have to sharped my pencil.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

Pa Pa Dragger;978754 said:


> Chuck, that is good money especially if it is in you neighborhood. I have to travel about 40 min. to get to my route.


most are within 15min of each other. id like to get more. but it seems like every yr i gain a few more houses to do.

it be nice if i got 30houses like you have and get $370 per hr. thats REALLY GOOD pay. its almost doctor pay. one of those or two per month during the winter season i could sit on my butt all summer...... lol


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea Chuck I feel very fortunate to have gotten that community. Anything outside that development and you will not get anything close to those rates.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

My Dad and I both plow driveways and lanes and we get *at least *$50.00/hr. Our Hondas do a pretty good job and can really move alot of snow with our Moose County blades.Some town jobs(smaller driveways) we do a little better for pay rate as we can get the jobs done faster.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

$ 20 per residential driveway = $60 - $80 per hour. It usually takes longer to knock on the door and get paid than to do the driveway.


----------

